# Got my new Reel Today...Yellow 2004 Daiwa Pixy



## Jim (Feb 17, 2007)

I am pumped! I sold my Daiwa Viento and quickly came across this reel.
I plan to use it for finesse techniques. Not sure what yet, because I have a 2003 Orange one I'm going to use for finesse techniques too.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2007)

Jimmy,

You know you need my finger prints on it. :lol: 

D.R.


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2007)

D.R. said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> You know you need my finger prints on it. :lol:
> 
> D.R.



I am going to sleep with them tonight (orange to my right and yellow to my left), and then First thing monday, there are going on a road trip to you D.R.


----------



## Icefisher15 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sweet, you got a yellow one...now you can give me the orange one???! haha very nice.


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2007)

Icefisher15 said:


> Sweet, you got a yellow one...now you can give me the orange one???! haha very nice.




The ORange one is having a rod built for it. My Xmas gift should be here soon. Ordered it before Xmas, Just got the tracking numbers!

I'm hoping by friday!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2007)

That thing is sweeeeet


----------

